# Problem unknown with pkg



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 18, 2018)

So, the problem is that my FBSD installation broke down. That happened why one night, I ran 
	
	



```
pkg upgrade -f
```

I have no idea why, but when I woke up, FreeBSD was, literally, ruined.
The system was in a kind of state which is unknown for me. It was stopped in the lines that warn of all connected devices, loaded drivers, services started...

As you can see, I do not serve to try to recover a system. I just deleted the partition that contains the full installation of this system, and I started using other operating systems in live USB mode (because despite that interruption, as I said many times, I never give up  ). So, now I plan to install FBSD 11.1 again, which is recorded on a CD. But this time, I will not be such an 1d10t. I'm asking for help because I want to use FBSD in one partition, and a separate operating system in another partition (because I do not want to lose all the files and the progress obtained simply because some sh1t went wrong).

That's why I have not been bothering you all here in the last few days.
So, now you know. Feel free to call me an 1d10t, because I had behave like one.

But in case that you want to help me, I appreciate anything. I'll be reading your helpful tips.
Thanks.
End of post.


----------



## Harmnot (Mar 18, 2018)

I want to ask also why PKG install a (packgame name ) pretty slow speed download 
How to make it faster ?


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 18, 2018)

Sorry if i look like I'm furious. This isn't the first time that this happens to an installation of this OS. But the last time, it was because I burned FBSD 10.3 in the CD. Never i knew why that happening.
Again, any help would be welcome. Yes, I'm reading the Handbook. But honestly, I'm not planning to read the whole guide only in a time. I will be reading it with time and patience. Chapter i need, that I'll read.
And yes, read a book isn't the same that talk with a human. That's why the most times that I had a problem, I came here.


----------



## Harmnot (Mar 18, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> Sorry if i look like I'm furious. This isn't the first time that this happens to an installation of this OS. But the last time, it was because I burned FBSD 10.3 in the CD. Never i knew why that happening.
> Again, any help would be welcome. Yes, I'm reading the Handbook. But honestly, I'm not planning to read the whole guide only in a time. I will be reading it with time and patience. Chapter i need, that I'll read.
> And yes, read a book isn't the same that talk with a human. That's why the most times that I had a problem, I came here.


I am new as well 
I have been get a difficult thing to install freebsd , this why I ask question On your thread  
That's good that we learn here and get answer from seniors


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 18, 2018)

Harmnot said:


> I want to ask also why PKG install a (packgame name ) pretty slow speed download
> How to make it faster ?


Honestly, i have no idea of how you can do it. But i guess, that if you want to prevent any kind of problem, the better would be that you let that 
	
	



```
pkg install
```
 make its work.
But i think i may help you. At least, I'll try it.
So, do you know how much faster it's your speed connection?


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 18, 2018)

Harmnot said:


> I am new as well
> I have been get a difficult thing to install freebsd , this why I ask question On your thread
> That's good that we learn here and get answer from seniors


This is hard-to-learn system.
But, once you can handle it...you can do things that you couldn't imagine.
It takes time, practice, and will. But if you are prepared for it...welcome.


----------



## Harmnot (Mar 18, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> Honestly, i have no idea of how you can do it. But i guess, that if you want to prevent any kind of problem, the better would be that you let that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have downloaded and update my Fedora 940mb only for 10 or 15 mins 
And when I install dekstopn kde on PKG about 1GB it took 3hours -_-, 
The speed average about 100kb/s or 200kb/s 
Pretty slow


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 18, 2018)

Harmnot said:


> I have downloaded and update my Fedora 940mb only for 10 or 15 mins
> And when I install dekstopn kde on PKG about 1GB it took 3hours -_-,
> The speed average about 100kb/s or 200kb/s
> Pretty slow


Maybe it's that the problem.
Which version of this OS are you trying to use?


----------



## Harmnot (Mar 18, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> Maybe it's that the problem.
> Which version of this OS are you trying to use?


11.1 amd64, just installed it days ago and a lot of time to find out to work on Xorg , because my graphic is Optimus


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 18, 2018)

Harmnot said:


> 11.1 amd64, just installed it days ago and a lot of time to find out to work on Xorg , because my graphic is Optimus


You know which it's the architecture of your processor?


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 18, 2018)

So, you can use 
	
	



```
pkg
```
 with no problem?
Edit: apart of the problem of low speed.


----------



## Harmnot (Mar 18, 2018)

Usually tried 64bits 
But my computer said it run for 32bits lol


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 18, 2018)

Try opening a terminal and write 
	
	



```
uname -a
```
Post its output.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 18, 2018)

Harmnot
But wait: you have been installed it yet?
I mean, it's FBSD installed on your PC or you still can't do it?
x64 and x32 are two architectures different.
A user told me why if i have a x32 processor i can run a x64 OS, like HardenedBSD. Sadly, i can't find its answer.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 18, 2018)

Harmnot 
It's raining. If lightning strikes, it would be better to turn off the PC because I have no protection against power failures.
Maybe some moderator will come and help you.
See you later.
Sorry, if I do not turn off everything at this moment, I run the risk of my PC get burned.


----------



## ralphbsz (Mar 18, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> That happened why one night, I ran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On one hand, the valid command "pkg upgrade -f" should not have left the system in a broken state.
But why did you run it?  Was there a specific need for force all packages to be upgraded?




> But in case that you want to help me, I appreciate anything. I'll be reading your helpful tips.


If you want us to help debug your system, you need to give us a lot more detail: What state was it in when it was working?  How did it get there?  What state is it in now?  Exactly what error messages is it printing now?  What are your goals with the system?  What do you want it to do?

Given that you have already deleted the partition, it is too late to help you solve the problem.


Harmnot said:


> I want to ask also why PKG install a (packgame name ) pretty slow speed download


You wrote below that downloading was much slower from FreeBSD than from other operating systems.  That is very hard to believe; in most locations, the download speed is determined by the Internet connection (DSL, cable modem, ...), not by the OS.  Please explain some details about your connection, if you expect help.


----------



## Harmnot (Mar 18, 2018)

ralphbsz said:


> On one hand, the valid command "pkg upgrade -f" should not have left the system in a broken state.
> But why did you run it?  Was there a specific need for force all packages to be upgraded?
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it was pretty slow download , my internet is normal on Linux and faster , should I disable ipv6 to make PKG faster ? 
I am using WiFi on freebsd , the speed download on pkg arroud 70-200kbps only , 
I have using mirror as well on freebsd.conf


----------



## ralphbsz (Mar 19, 2018)

IPv4 versus IPv6 should make no difference at the level of kBps.  If you were talking multiple gigabytes per second, it might make a second (there TCP overhead matters), but at these speeds, that's irrelevant.  The same is true of the wireless implementation: Any wireless implementation can handle a few MByte/second.

Please do this test: Find a speed test web site (there are many), and run it on both Linux and FreeBSD.  Then find a big file on a usually well-connected site (ideally from a server within your own network, without going over your DSL/cable/Internet connection), and check the download speed.  If you find differences, then we have a problem to solve.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 31, 2018)

ralphbsz I'm sorry for the delay


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 31, 2018)

ralphbsz My previous installation of FreeBSD it doesn't exist anymore.
But I never give up. So, again I have been successful installing this system. Now I'm installing KDE, Gnome, and maybe I'll try with XFCE.
This time, I read the handbook.
It's curious that in the time I hadn't FBSD on my PC, systems like Linux were more easy to use for me. Maybe it's because they came from the same, as far as I know.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 2, 2018)

Harmnot Did you solved your problem?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 2, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> As you can see, I do not serve to try to recover a system. I just deleted the partition that contains the full installation of this system, and I started using other operating systems in live USB mode (because despite that interruption, as I said many times, I never give up  ).



That's the spirit. 

It may not be the best policy, but I don't update all my programs at once, and generally only if there is a vulnerability or it's something like editors/vim that is updated often. I do watch when I update my ports tree to see what's being updated and run `pkg audit -F` and `freebsd-update fetch` daily.

I would advise you find programs that work to your satisfaction to do the jobs you need done, or use ones available you're familiar with, and keep the programs you install to a minimum.




BSDAppentic3 said:


> I'm asking for help because I want to use FBSD in one partition, and a separate operating system in another partition (because I do not want to lose all the files and the progress obtained simply because some sh1t went wrong).



Why not just use USB sticks to back up your data? Having another partition for a different OS to back up files sounds like the long way around.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 2, 2018)

Trihexagonal 
Because if I need an USB stick, trust me that those will need more than 64 GB. And the maximum quantity of memory that I can buy and get, it's precisely 64GB.
But don't worry: I will try to buy an external driver. You know, just plug in it to one of the USB ports, give it power, and copy & paste whatever you want to. This kind of dispositives often have 1 TB: THIS is enough for me.
Do not you have any idea how I can make a partition, for example of LInux, where I can save my data in case everything is ruined again? Because I'm only using the half part of my disk. And those external devices about I wrote, they're expensive.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 2, 2018)

Obviously your data is not mine, but I manage to keep all the documents and images I want to carry over from one build to the next on one 4GB Flash Drive. I have multiple laptops and populate them all off the same stick, so it is redundant.

No, I've never dual booted with FreeBSD and have always used the full disk. I would think you could make a slice for storage though and not need an OS just to backup files.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 2, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> Obviously your data is not mine, but I manage to keep all the documents and images I want to carry over from one build to the next on one 4GB Flash Drive. I have multiple laptops and populate them all off the same stick, so it is dundant.
> 
> No, I've never dual booted with FreeBSD and have always used the full disk. I would think you could make a slice for storage though and not need an OS just to backup files.



I mean, maybe use the rest of the disk NOT ONLY for storage, but install on it a system, and move the data sensible to there.
I use FBSD. But I don't want to lose everything.
Sorry if I make you angry.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 3, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> I mean, maybe use the rest of the disk NOT ONLY for storage, but install on it a system, and move the data sensible to there.
> I use FBSD. But I don't want to lose everything.
> Sorry if I make you angry.



You didn't.  My text often appears more harsh than I intend it. I'm just not the person to advise you on different partitioning schemes.

I want you to succeed and will help if I can. I'll be very disappointed if you give up.


----------

